# eLife recording



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

Hi,

Have dug around on the forum and read a lot about eLife from Etisalat but I have a technical question....

When I record the voices always come out in Arabic. The system settings are for English but I can't fathom out how to change the record or playback. No F1 this weekend but it would be good to get it sorted before China next weekend.

Have contacted Etisalat who couldn't help...

Thanks


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Typical Etisilat, have you tried reseting the box. I have to reset mine daily as it has different tantrums through the day. There is a reboot button on the back.


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

Have reset it and Etisalat have replaced the box. Not sure if it is my setup or a wider problem.


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Maybe worth looking at other options like osN I for sure will not pay Etisilat again for their service it is a rip off


----------

